
VC Valuations Are On The Rise - brett
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1215/VC-Valuations-Are-On-The-Rise-Is-Your-Startup-Worth-More.aspx
======
ashu
I guess it must be just me, but I think onstartups.com articles have close to
zero content.

